# gulf pier fishing permit



## sdm65742 (Jun 21, 2009)

Coming down to Gulf Shores next weekend and was wanting to know if getting a daily fishing permit on the pier is enough or if I will need to get an Alabama State fishing license also?


----------



## sdm65742 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information. . . . you are right - it does suck for out of state fishermen.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

the way I read it on the Gulf state Park website you have to have a saltwater license as well as paying the pier fees...resident or non-resident..it doesnt reall specify...If this is the case you wont see me out there...not at $8 a day.<H2><U>Pier Rules and Regulations</U></H2>

*Limit of 4 rods per fisherman (additional rods brought will be charged $3.50 each)
*

*No trolley fishing permitted*

*Bottom fishing up-wind/up-current*

*Float fishing down-wind/down-current*

*Salt water fishing license required*

*Good conduct/sportsmanship required*

*One crab basket per person (cannot be left unattended and you cannot crab and fish at same time)*

*Catch must be placed in container within 10 minutes*

*Keep tackle andbait OFF of tables and benches*

*Cut your bait at cleaning tables or bait cutting tables only*

*Children under 12 must be accompanied by an adult at all times*

*No standing or sitting on rails*

*No jumping/diving off of pier*

*No alcohol allowed on pier*

*No cooking of pier*

http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

That's correct. A saltwater license will be required of everyone.

I also noticed that there is "No cooking of pier". I guess that means you can cook on the pier as long as you don't cook the pier in the process.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL...Thats copied directly from the website...I should call them on that one...."How long does it take to cook a pier on a coleman?"


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

So there going to have license check for everyoneupon entering? That will force you to have it on you at all times anyway.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well...Atleast this will take some fishing pressure off of other areas especially during tourist season.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> How long does it take to cook a pier on a coleman?"


we'll run out of propane before it is even "rare"


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *kingling (7/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > How long does it take to cook a pier on a coleman?"
> ...






I'll marinade it first in beer..LOL


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (7/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (7/17/2009)*
> ...


That won't work, they are not allowing alcohol. May have to go for the Italian dressing instead.


----------

